# want back in the hobby, help with tank size



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

What I really want is stacked 75 gallon aquariums, one with freshwater community fish (never had one larger than 29g) and the other with a few larger/oddball fish which are really my favourites. I am pretty sure that won't go over too well with the BF, at least not until some of my other stuff gets reduced lol. He did at one point say he wants an aquarium though and I definitely have the itch. I used to have multiple tanks running years ago back home but all that went when the family moved, right now I just have a betta tank. 

I was thinking I could probably get away with a 36" long tank for now as the location I could put it will not interfere with or crowd anything. I don't like tall tanks at all, I personally don't like how they look, I prefer adding gallons by going wider, which is better for the fish anyway. 40 gallon breeder sounds like nice dimensions, or maybe a 50 gallon. From what I can see I can use just a 36"x18" stand for both? What about canopies? I have fairly large, very curious and active cats, I know they will want to go on the aquarium, I don't think I could do glass. I assume Big Al's will have all this stuff? Anywhere else? I want to see them in person. Do any places deliver? I live in Toronto.
Thanks all.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, if you want to pay for pristine tanks, go buy them from big box stores like big als. If you arent too worried about having a used tank, you can get tanks for a dollar a gallon used. Try this site (GTAA), craigslist, or kijiji. Or if you want a custom tank made to the dimensions you want, contact miracles. They make AMAZING tanks.


----------



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been looking for the past 2 months at least on kijiji and CL and I haven't seen any of those. As for here almost none of the sales I've looked at are in Toronto.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey TankBuster

Was checking out kijiji and ran into these adds.

50 Gal

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...lon/591648494?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

75 Gal

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pets-other-i...and/591731369?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Both seem pretty cheap and both in Brampton. Two tanks in one trip. I think the 50 gal could fit under the 75 gal tank because it is on a metal frame.

Pretty sure you can bargain with them.

Good luck.


----------



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks but have no way of getting them, need delivery.

Does anyone disagree about putting two tanks on one metal stand? I did it before with two 4 foot tanks and had no problems. By the way can someone tell me how much space is within the metal stand? Like how tall of a tank can you comfortably fit on the bottom? I can't find the info anywhere.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is a guy on kijiji that has stacked tanks. I am pretty sure he is on this forum as well just have to find out who.

Maybe send him an email and you could find out.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pets-other-i...nks/414101398?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

By the pictures he has of his fish he is a serious fish keeper.

Good luck.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-livestock/ma...ter/590854827?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

here is one


----------



## tankbusterlover (Apr 7, 2014)

Appreciate the help, but again I need delivery  (or at least closer) I live west of downtown Toronto.

Also the purpose of this post was to get info on tank sizes and ease of finding the hardware for them. I went to Big Al's Scarb and got to see a 40g which was nice but I think I could do 50g as it seemed a bit short, maybe due to the thick trim. They didn't have any there though, just 65g which is way too tall (makes it look like a cube and therefore less long). So are they hard to find? Do plastic canopies come in 36"x18" sizes? I think I should stay away from glass lids with my cats.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I have lots of brand new starfire tank sets with stands, pm for details. Delivery available at additional costs.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

you can wait for the tent sale next week @ big als

but if you want a nice tank, starfire is the way to go

then get co2 tank on the forums for your community 

im sure you're interested in live plants as well


----------

